# OK gents, now I need YOUR help. AV receiver



## Satelliteracer

I need a recommendation on an AV receiver. I finally went with a 3D television and so my old Sony AV 1.3 HDMI receiver no longer does the job.

I'm looking for some recommendations. Here's what will be hooked up to it

Samsung 3D television
Blu Ray Samsung player
PS3


Anyone have some suggestions that can be done for under $750?


----------



## RAD

I got a Denon AVR-891 and use it with HR24, PS3 and Samsung BD-C600 Blu-Ray 3D player, no issues with it. If you decided on a Pioneer I'd recommend getting it from somewhere that would take it back, I tried two different one's and both of them didn't work with ESPN 3D on DirecTV since it wouldn't report back to the HR24 that the TV could do 720p 3D.


----------



## bluemoon737

Don't think you can go wrong with any of the following:
Denon
Onkyo
Yamaha

Really depends on what you will be driving (speakers) and what type of "sound" you prefer (warm, neutral, bright...the order follows the receiver brands listed). Also, will this be for just home theater or do you listen to music as well?

Good luck!


----------



## Satelliteracer

Music as well, but mostly home theatre


----------



## MysteryMan

Not sure of your budget but the Sony STR-DA5600ES A/V Receiver will support what your looking for.


----------



## spartanstew

$750 will buy a lot in a receiver.

Here's my recommendations:

Pioneer 1120 ~ $500 (HomeTheater Magazine Best Buy)
Onkyo 807 ~ $650 (HomeTheater Magazine Best Buy)


----------



## Sixto

All Denon here for decades.


----------



## TBlazer07

A number of 1.4a AVR's will not pass the 720P 3D from the DirecTV box (ESPN uses that res for one) and you won't be able to watch 3D programming in 720P through your AVR. One that will NOT is Onkyo, one that will is Denon (at least the AVR-591 I just got to go with a Panasonic 50" VT25 set). Check towards the end of the "What works 3D" thread.


----------



## TBlazer07

spartanstew said:


> $750 will buy a lot in a receiver.
> 
> Here's my recommendations:
> 
> Pioneer 1120 ~ $500 (HomeTheater Magazine Best Buy)
> Onkyo 807 ~ $650 (HomeTheater Magazine Best Buy)


Be careful with Onkyo 1.4a receivers and 3D programming. They will not pass 720P programming through the HDMI switch. Check AVSFORUMS and the "What works 3D" thread here. Onkyo blames DirecTV yet Denon's work fine.


----------



## spartanstew

Good to know Blazer.


----------



## barryb

I am running Pioneer right now, but have decided my next will be a Denon.


----------



## Satelliteracer

TBlazer07 said:


> A number of 1.4a AVR's will not pass the 720P 3D from the DirecTV box (ESPN uses that res for one) and you won't be able to watch 3D programming in 720P through your AVR. One that will NOT is Onkyo, one that will is Denon (at least the AVR-591 I just got to go with a Panasonic 50" VT25 set). Check towards the end of the "What works 3D" thread.


Great info


----------



## kikkenit2

barryb said:


> I am running Pioneer right now, but have decided my next will be a Denon.


Not sure about 3d compatability but just a quick comparison of backside connections. 
The Pioneer 1120 is popular because for $500 it includes preamp outputs to 
separate amps (just an option) and has a network connection (limited).

The Denon at $800 list is the 891. Very fine quality but missing pre-amp 
out and network conn. It also only has 7 channel speaker out and not many analog inputs.

The $800 Yamaha is the Aventage RX-A800. It has 9 speaker leads and the 
7.2 preamp out that is essential for high end speakers. Still no network connection.

The $850 Onkyo is the HT-RC270. It has 11 speaker leads (outputs) and 
7.2 preamp out and network connection and most analog (s-video, yellow, red, white rca) 
inputs in that price range. They are all pretty good.


----------



## Cholly

The Yamaha RX-V867 (msrp $899.95) has network support. The RX-V667 (msrp $599.95) does not. Both claim 3D compatibility.


----------



## dpeters11

TBlazer07 said:


> Be careful with Onkyo 1.4a receivers and 3D programming. They will not pass 720P programming through the HDMI switch. Check AVSFORUMS and the "What works 3D" thread here. Onkyo blames DirecTV yet Denon's work fine.


Plus the Onkyo's I've had were more annoying in terms of the audio dropouts, they'd click as well. My Denon is less annoying with them.

Good to hear that the 3D works. I got the 591 without thinking of the issue.


----------



## bobukcat

MysteryMan said:


> Not sure of your budget but the Sony STR-DA5600ES A/V Receiver will support what your looking for.


I haven't read any reviews or tests of this particular model but beware that I've had an ES series AVR and it cut-off the HDMI video signal, would not produce levels below "black" or above "white". I've not heard of any Pioneer or Denon having the same issue.


----------



## MysteryMan

bobukcat said:


> I haven't read any reviews or tests of this particular model but beware that I've had an ES series AVR and it cut-off the HDMI video signal, would not produce levels below "black" or above "white". I've not heard of any Pioneer or Denon having the same issue.


I am not doubting your experience with a ES series AVR. I am on my third generation of ES receivers and all have performed flawlessly. The same applies with my ES BluRay players.


----------



## Shades228

I've been looking into replacing my Onkyo 708 and the Denon 891 is the one I'm going to go with after doing all the research. You might find one for $750 somewhere on the net but the average is $799.


----------



## CorkyMuldoon

Sixto said:


> All Denon here for decades.


Same here. Couldn't be happier with Denon performance.


----------



## Satelliteracer

I have a Denon on hold right now but still waivering


----------



## Davenlr

Ive got a Denon, best AVR I've ever owned. If it ever fails, I'm not even going to consider anything else except another Denon.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

You can pick up a 2010 Denon AVR 1911 right now for a good price, before the 1912 or whatever comes out.

I had a 1909 that served me fine for 2 years, but Im buying a 2011 VT30 in May, so I need a 3D receiver that will work reliably with Directv, hence the upgrade (1909 did not do 3D).

Denon has a fairly warm sound, much less metallic than Onkyo, but many feel the Pio is warmer. That being said, usually when I see handshake issues, its a Pio or Onkyo.

Denon also runs very cool.


----------



## RAD

Satelliteracer said:


> I have a Denon on hold right now but still waivering


What's the other brand that your waivering towards?


----------



## codespy

Satelliteracer said:


> I have a Denon on hold right now but still waivering


I've heard of that term before.........I think Favre comes to mind. Do they sell those at Sears? :lol:


----------



## Satelliteracer

RAD said:


> What's the other brand that your waivering towards?


Pioneer and Onkyo. Right now I'm leaning toward the Denon.


----------



## Satelliteracer

codespy said:


> I've heard of that term before.........I think Favre comes to mind. Do they sell those at Sears? :lol:


Have you seen the latest Favre spoof video. OMG funny. Type in "what should I do Favre" into You Tube. Not suitable for the office. Quite funny.


----------



## Davenlr

That was funny, and quite suitable for my office


----------



## RAD

Satelliteracer said:


> Pioneer and Onkyo. Right now I'm leaning toward the Denon.


Be warned, I tried two Pioneer's when looking for a new AVR, VSX-1020 and the Elite VSX-32 and neither of them allowed 720p 3D programming to work. They appeared to not pass back to the HR24 that the TV was able to any 3D resolution beside 1080i as reported by the misc options menu on the HR24.


----------



## Satelliteracer

RAD said:


> Be warned, I tried two Pioneer's when looking for a new AVR, VSX-1020 and the Elite VSX-32 and neither of them allowed 720p 3D programming to work. They appeared to not pass back to the HR24 that the TV was able to any 3D resolution beside 1080i as reported by the misc options menu on the HR24.


Yeah, that's my concern. A few D* engineers are going to give me a recommendation


----------



## spartanstew

RAD said:


> Be warned, I tried two Pioneer's when looking for a new AVR, VSX-1020 and the Elite VSX-32 and neither of them allowed 720p 3D programming to work. They appeared to not pass back to the HR24 that the TV was able to any 3D resolution beside 1080i as reported by the misc options menu on the HR24.


There's really no need to even go through the AVR in that scenario though, so if I listed 100 important things in an AVR, that would be last (if it even made the list).


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Thats your opinion. I run everything thru my AVR, so 3D compatability on Directv is of utmost importance. The Pio's are known to not get along with certain devices.


----------



## RAD

spartanstew said:


> There's really no need to even go through the AVR in that scenario though, so if I listed 100 important things in an AVR, that would be last (if it even made the list).


Glad that's what works for you, not for me. I have a Mits DLP which requires the external adapte for 3D. Unless I used an AVR for switching I'd need multiple adapters or a bunch of HMDI switches to get what I get with the AVR.


----------



## spartanstew

RAD said:


> Glad that's what works for you, not for me. I have a Mits DLP which requires the external adapte for 3D. Unless I used an AVR for switching I'd need multiple adapters or a bunch of HMDI switches to get what I get with the AVR.


Just depends on your equipment. I also have a Mits DLP. My BD player has dual HDMI and supports checkerboard, so I can send that straight to the display. I can then send my DVR to the adapter via HDMI and to the AVR via optical. No multiple adapters needed unless I come up with a third 3D source.


----------



## spartanstew

elwaylite said:


> Thats your opinion. I run everything thru my AVR, so 3D compatability on Directv is of utmost importance. The Pio's are known to not get along with certain devices.


Yes, 99.9% of the things posted here are peoples opinions. Running everything through your AVR is a choice, not a necessity. There's no difference in PQ or AQ, by going HDMI to the display and optical to the receiver (on a DVR).


----------



## Jason Whiddon

None of which helps the fact Pio's have a problem with Directv 3D. Would be great for Satracer to buy a Pio, then try and record 3D from his own company, and then get the error message.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

spartanstew said:


> Yes, 99.9% of the things posted here are peoples opinions. Running everything through your AVR is a choice, not a necessity. There's no difference in PQ or AQ, by going HDMI to the display and optical to the receiver (on a DVR).


Ah, so your answer is *more* cables. Nice.


----------



## bluemoon737

"Satelliteracer" said:


> I have a Denon on hold right now but still waivering


I don't think you can go wrong with the denon.


----------



## spartanstew

elwaylite said:


> None of which helps the fact Pio's have a problem with Directv 3D. Would be great for Satracer to buy a Pio, then try and record 3D from his own company, and then get the error message.


Didn't say anything about helping the fact. Merely stated that there's ways around it. For me, the most important aspect of an AVR is how it SOUNDS.



elwaylite said:


> Ah, so your answer is *more* cables. Nice.


Sure, if that's what it takes. Can't afford the $5? There could be 10 cables or 100 cables in the back of my equipment closet. Nobody sees them and it doesn't make a difference (to me).

The point is that if you like the other features of a Pioneer, like using MCACC, etc., then a potential problem with 3D via Directv on some displays shouldn't preclude you from buying it when there's ways around it.


----------



## Satelliteracer

bluemoon737 said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with the denon.


I went with the Denon. I almost went with a Yamaha but decided to stick to my original choice. Got it fired up this morning for the football games. So far so good, it works great. I put it through some 3D paces and no issues either.


----------



## woj027

Satelliteracer said:


> I went with the Denon. I almost went with a Yamaha but decided to stick to my original choice. Got it fired up this morning for the football games. So far so good, it works great. I put it through some 3D paces and no issues either.


Which Denon did you get? 1911 or 2311? or something else?


----------



## ShawnL25

I was going to add that I love my new HK reciever and have been really loyal to the product but if I had to buy a new AVR today it be a Denon. So in my opinion you made the right choice.


----------



## Satelliteracer

"woj027" said:


> Which Denon did you get? 1911 or 2311? or something else?


The 1911


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Nice choice. Ive got the 1911, and had a 1909 for 2 yrs.


----------



## woj027

I'm also looking at the 1911,

am I cheating myself on speakers by getting this package?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846

or do I up my speakers with something like this?

http://www.wwstereo.com/website/ecommerce/productdetail.aspx?product=IMAGEHT2BK


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Big price difference though. The Klipsch set is nice, but the other of course is better.


----------



## spartanstew

Good speakers can last you a lifetime (as opposed to an AVR which will probably need upgrading every few years), so don't skimp on that purchase. Get the very best you can afford.


----------



## Shades228

spartanstew said:


> Good speakers can last you a lifetime (as opposed to an AVR which will probably need upgrading every few years), so don't skimp on that purchase. Get the very best you can afford.


This is true however I've found out that price doesn't always equate to quality with speakers. I personally think BIC sounded better than Klipsch when I was in the store and ended up getting a BIC setup I am very happy with.

http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-V...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1296080128&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-DV-62CLRS-Channel-Speaker/dp/B00009WBYL/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-DV-62CLRS-Channel-Speaker/dp/B00009WBYL/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-F12-475-Watt-Subwoofer/dp/B0015A8Y5M/ref=pd_cp_e_3


----------



## spartanstew

Shades228 said:


> This is true however I've found out that price doesn't always equate to quality with speakers.


Actually, that's true of anything, which is why I said get the BEST you can afford and not get the MOST EXPENSIVE you can afford.

That being said, I'd get Klipsch over BIC any day of the week, but doubt I'd get either for a HT.


----------



## CCarncross

It all depends on your sonic tastes as well....personally, I'm not a big fan of Klipsch, they are just too bright for my tastes, but I don't think they are bad speakers at all.

I'm much more in tune with the Paradigm, or B&W sound-I feel they are in the same ball park. I'm currently shopping to replace my 15+ year old Paradigm monitor line setup and upgrade to most likely something in their Studio line....a few bucks there...


----------



## spartanstew

BEST = IYO


----------



## kikkenit2

Been spending lots of time at avsforum researching v1.4a hdmi receivers
and just bought the Yamaha RX-A1000 on sale at newegg. This brand and 
most others are having problems with directv's version of just this 720p 3d
feed. 

Hopefully directv will put out a global fix or compatible output for the
sideways? deal. Frankly 720 anything is becoming obsolete fast no matter 
what they call it. High end receivers that have network and/or usb
connections (like the a1000) will have firmware upgrades soon to fix this.

I don't use 3d but I pay more for avr's that will upgrade for stuff like this.
Denon and Marantz are owned by the same company so it makes sense
that they both work with this directv problem.

Denon is better than most in many ways but the back of the AVR-1911
looks like a desert compared to the Pioneer 1120, basically the rear 
connection leader for the 2010/11 season in the $500 catagory. 
But even the 1120 won't upgrade it's firmware!

My Onkyo 1007 was $1500 list so not fair to compare, but they released 4
firmware upgrades in first year. Network no sweat. Yamaha hasn't fixed
this yet, but they will and I have usb or network to fix $700 shipped 
$1100 list. Be careful about buying a receiver just because of this problem.
Easy loop arounds if needed.


----------



## thewallfisher

With any of these brands there are different levels of quality. Do some serious research and check out the local home theater stores not the box stores.


----------

